# Cube AMS...Fahrberichte



## nikobert (14. Juli 2005)

HallieHallo,

also ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Cube AMS comp zuzulegen und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr mir subjektive Fahrberichte und Einschätzungen zu diesem wunderschönen Bike geben könnt?! Ich habe eigentlich sonst nur guutes gehört aber das kann ja auch alles nur "Werbemache" sein.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich das Bike mit ner Duke SL und Hayes HFX 9 bestellen will. Das beeinflusst ja nochmal erheblich die Bewertung.   (nach meiner Meinung)

DANKE für die Info...!!

MfG nikobert


----------



## apotheker (14. Juli 2005)

Sers! Hab das 04er AMS Comp allerdings mit ner Black Platinum Elite vorn drin. Die ist von 90 bis 120mm verstellbar plus variabler Zug -und Druckstufe und echt ein geiles Teil. Aber die Duke ist ja auch verstellbar, hat nur nicht so großen Federweg soweit ich weiß...
Einen breiteren Rizer Lenker hab ich mir noch drauf geschraubt, das verbessert die Fahreigenschaften erheblich! 
Bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden und habs auch schon richtig geschunden, auch Gardasee und Bike Park. Da kommts dann halt schon langsam an seine Grenzen, deshalb überleg ich mir auch ein Enduro zuzulegen.
Der weiße Rahmen ist schon sehr geil, mit der Pulverbeschichtung sieht das BIKE wirklich top aus. Einziges Manko sind meiner Meinung nach die kleinen 160er Bremsscheiben. Die Hayes ist schon ne gute Bremse, nur bei langen Trails und Abfahrten braucht man dann schon ordentlich Kraft um zu Bremsen. Da helfen wohl nur größere Scheiben.
Also, alles in allem kann ich das bike absolut empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D3stroy3r (18. Juli 2005)

Hab auch nochmal eine Frage, wie sieht es denn mit den Schaltsachen aus, ist ja nicht alles in XT. Sind die trotzdem nicht so schlecht, also Innenlager, Kasette etc?


----------



## Joker (18. Juli 2005)

hi,
fahre auch das cube ams 2004, auch mit ner black elite 90-120mm!hab mir auch vor einigen wochen nen anderen lenker(FSA XC 280) inklusive vorbau vom ams comp modell 2005 drauf gemacht. kann auch nur bestätigen, das sich hierdurch die fahreigenschaften auf jeden fall verbessert haben! 
ansonsten wie ich finde ein geilesteil für den preis.


----------



## thesurge (19. Juli 2005)

ich fahre das 2005er ams comp mit black super air und magura julie.

ich hab erst 200 km drauf bin aber voll begeistert, na gut im vergleich zum starrbike von 1993 ;-)

die vordere juli hatte bei mir nen produktionsfehler, wurde aber sofort vom händler getauscht, mit der bremsleistung bin ich - nach der einbremsphase - mehr als zufrieden, kein quitschen, 2 finger reichen immer zum blockieren und kein fading nach 800hm abfahrt. ist aber auch meine erste scheibenbremse. darum muss ich auch noch stark an meiner bremstechnik feilen   

alles in allem geiles bike, das weiß schaut in natura noch viel besser aus   

greez, max


----------



## freddy_walker (19. Juli 2005)

Hi,
fahre seit März 04 das AMS Pro (13,x kg) mit ca. 1.200 km drauf, heute mit einigen Umbauten wie:
- Laufräder von Whizz-Wheels mit Rohloff Speedhub (geil) und Mavic 819 UST
- andere Gabel (SKAREB auf REBA), weil sich die SKAREB vor allem beim Bremsen verkantet hat, da ich wohl zu schwer oder zu schnell bergab bin 
- vorne 200er Scheibe für die Hayes
- Riser-Lenker mit Kröpfung (Specialized XC LOW-RISE HANDLEBAR)
- Racing Ralph runter und Albert drauf
- und zu guter Letzt ein anderer Sattel (Selle Italia SLR XC GEL FLOW), denn der orginale FIZIK passte irgendwie nicht zu meinem Allerwertesten
- und irgendwann habe ich kein Shimano mehr dran 

Fahre hauptsächlich CC und lange Touren, jede st(g)eile Abfahrt wird gnadenlos mitgenommen...

Tja, wie man anhand der Liste sehen kann, sollte man sein Bike nicht einfach so umbauen, wenn man damit nicht zufrieden ist... ;-)

Die Fahreigenschaften sind klasse, zumal mit der verstellbaren Gabel (wenn auch die Abstimmung der Team-Version mit Dual-Air nicht ganz einfach ist). Durch den breiten Lenker hat man alles im Griff, vor allem im Singel Trail, durch die Rohloff braucht man nix mehr fummeln (ok, ist etwas schwerer und teuer, über den Sinn muss jeder selbst entscheiden...), durch UST weniger Platten...

Zudem sieht das AMS super aus... Fotos guckst du hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/42629

Gruß, F.


----------



## apotheker (19. Juli 2005)

Tja, Racing Ralph ist bei mir auch schon herunten. Hab auch zwei Alberts drauf, die sind wirklich der Hammer! Ok, auf Asphalt merkt man schon den größeren Rollwiderstand aber im Gelände, speziell in Kurven oder bei Nässe ist das gar kein Vergleich zum RR. Schaltkomponenten sind übrigens vollkommen in Ordnung, auch wenns mal kein XT sein sollte. Was schon eher zu bemängeln ist sind die Rigida Taurus Felgen. Die sind zwar leicht aber verbiegen sich wie sonst noch was! Hab mittlerweile hinten ne MAVIC Felge drin, weil die Rigida schon geschrottet wurde. Und vorn eiert sie auch schon ganz schön rum...


----------



## freddy_walker (19. Juli 2005)

Hi,
bevor das passieren konnte, waren die originalen Laufräder bei ebay.... Aus dem selben Grund die Racing Ralph 'Semi-Slicks' ersetzt... Alberts auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl, egal ob Schotter, Dreck, Wurzeln oder Wiese, schnell oder langsam, nass oder trocken, und weniger Platten... OK, sind etwas schwerer, was solls, die Vorteile überwiegen...

Gruß, F.


----------



## Hemme (20. Juli 2005)

Hi,

hab ein weisses AMS Comp seit ca 3 Monaten. Bislang restlos begeistert.
Gut, mein Hardtail zieht besser den Berg rauf. Aber auf ruppigen Trails und bergab ist es ein Gedicht. Abweichend von der Serienausstattung hab ich folgendes:
Syntace-Lenker und -Vorbau, Reba Race Pop Lock, Hayes HFX9 mit 203er Scheibe vorne, Alberts, XT-Kassette, Flite-Sattel.

Top Bike mit top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## sunshineral (21. Juli 2005)

Hoi zusammen,

habe gestern auch mein Cube AMS Comp bekommen  *freu*
Folgende Ausstattung:

Federgabel: RS Duke SL mit Poplock
Dämpfer: Manitou Radium RL
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Naben: XT
Rest: LX
Bremsen: Hayes HFX 9
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph light 2.25

Muss sagen das Bike sieht in weiss echt megageil aus.  
Sobald ich dann auch erste Fahrreindrücke habe melde ich mich.

Bis dann
sunshiner
   
_______________________________
Ride On


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Juli 2005)

Ich verkaufe gerade ein AMS Pro Rahmen nagelneu 2005 mit allen Parts. Interesse? Ich habe das Cube immer geliebt, aber meine Interessen haben sich verlagert und ich brauche mehr Gewicht und Stabilität für Downhill und Freeride.

AMS Pro 2005 inkl. Parts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube AMS Pro (30. Juli 2005)

Wieso habt ihr keine S-Ram Teile dran, XO in Combo mit Triggern ist doch der Hammer


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2005)

hallo leute,

suche seit wochen ein günstiges cube ams comp in 18 "
im i-net und google mir schon einen wolf. will max.
1300 euronen ausgeben. ausstattung duke sl und magura disc-bremse. wer kann mir helfen und hat vielleicht nen händler in seiner nähe, der das bike im laden hat.

könnte auch gebraucht sein.

mit dank im voraus


----------



## rubber (4. August 2005)

schau mal hier:

www.rabe-bike.de

da hab ich meins vor 3 Wochen gekauft für 1339 Euro   

seh aber grad, die haben den Preis wieder erhöht auf 1399 Euro


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2005)

@ rubber

danke für den tip. hab rabe mal direkt angemailt. wie zufrieden bist du mit dem bike ? suche das bike für meine freundin, und fahre selbst das ams pro cc, welches richtig "geil" ist.

v.g.

hoerman


----------



## rubber (4. August 2005)

gern geschehen, 
habs ja erst ein paar Wochen und binn noch kaum zum fahren gekommen, 
erster eindruck allerdings: sehr gutes Bike   

des PRO wollt ich mir auch zuerst holen war mir aber zu teuer, alternativ wär dann noch das Rabe AMS limited, gut ausgestattet, aber zum Comp als ich es gekauft hatte fast 500  Unterschied, des war dann doch einfach zuviel.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. August 2005)

Mein Angebot steht noch: www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=147

Über Einzelteile, z.B. Rahmen nur mit Dämpfer und Gabel lässt sich reden.   

Grüße,

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2005)

@ max

tolles angebot , nur leider 20 ".
suche für meine freundin 18 ".

trotzdem danke


----------



## Joker (5. August 2005)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> suche seit wochen ein günstiges cube ams comp in 18 "
> im i-net und google mir schon einen wolf. will max.
> ...



...also ich war gestern bei diesem händler
http://www.bike-shop-hd.de/index.php

der hatte das cube ams comp drin hängen, soweit ich weiß war das auch ein 18 zoll bike. kannst ja mal anrufen, ab 15h hat er wieder geöffnet!! ich hatte meins dort auch gekauft letztes jahr, der preis ist verhandelbar, bei mir wars zumindest so! allerdings ist der händler nicht der kompetenteste, ist ja aber auch egal, so lange du nur das bike dort kaufst.

ansonsten gibt es noch diesen händler von dem ich weiß daß er cube hat bei mir in HD! 
http://www.quadrad.de/home.htm
würde sich auch anbieten, der ist genau gegenüber vom bhf, falls du von weiter herkommst.


----------

